# BEX - Bike Exchange



## Dona Ferentes (15 January 2021)

BikeExchange Limited - looking to IPO soon: February 2021


*Listing date*9 February 2021 #*Contact details*https://www.bikeexchange.com.au/
Ph: +612 8072 1400*Principal Activities*Operating an online marketplace that operates globally in eight countries across four geographical areas. The marketplace provides an efficient, technology‑driven platform to connect consumers with retailers of bicycle products and accessories through a convenient, transparent and efficient platform.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.26*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*BEX*Capital to be Raised*$20,000,000*Expected offer close date*25 January 2021*Underwriter*Morgans Corporate Limited (Underwriter & Lead Manager)

I notice Mirrabooka has taken a position pre-IPO







> New Companies Added to the Investment Portfolio


----------



## mcgrath111 (15 January 2021)

Interesting, I check the site out every now and then, not sure what competitive advantage they really offer though.


----------



## galumay (15 January 2021)

Hard to see why they would list to be honest.


----------



## kenny (16 January 2021)

galumay said:


> Hard to see why they would list to be honest.




To provide an exit and liquidity for earlier investors such as Bombora perhaps? Bombora Investment Group managed the SPAC vehicle that allowed RPro Holdings Limited to do a script based acquisition of Bike Exchange. Bombora are expected to retain a stake on IPO.


----------



## galumay (16 January 2021)

kenny said:


> To provide an exit and liquidity for earlier investors such as Bombora perhaps? Bombora Investment Group managed the SPAC vehicle that allowed RPro Holdings Limited to do a script based acquisition of Bike Exchange. Bombora are expected to retain a stake on IPO.




Quite likely, retail investors are the 'greater fool' suckers in these PE exercises in transfers of wealth.


----------



## kenny (16 January 2021)

galumay said:


> Quite likely, retail investors are the 'greater fool' suckers in these PE exercises in transfers of wealth.



Agree that most IPO's are for the purposes of generating exits for early investors rather than supporting strategic growth plans for the business.

For retail investors, there remains limited opportunities and access to early stage deal flow even if the risk profiles can be lower than some listed companies.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 February 2021)

someone let the air out of the tyres late in the day

26c IPO; *5 min chart on Day One*


----------



## galumay (9 February 2021)

What a surprise!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2022)

. Now 3c after reinstatement.... BEX probably looking for a new _Spokesman_

Notice of CEO resignation and management changes


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 May 2022)

The topic of bicycles always gives me a headache and mentioning BEX will not improve it. 

The chain of events leading to the poor continuation of cycling as a means of transport is linked to the abandonment of the casual cyclist, durry in mouth, slowly meandering through our towns and cities. 

We are now saddled with an unsustainable race from ICE to EV vehicles because of the needs of very fast, lycra clad persons of all sexes having to wear helmets for protection and also for their heads. 

Speed kills, not cycling. 

The bar has been further raised by Emergency Doctors who know only about emergencies and ignore the health benefits of more slow riders taking to our roads. 

Abandon these silly laws about bicycle helmets. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 May 2022)

What is free wheeling in business?

_Freewheeling opportunism is a concept that suggests a company does not need formal business planning instead it should remain open to opportunities as they arise and led by market conditions and events therefore adapting to changes required to take advantage of the environment to create competitive advantage_.

- doesn't look like a business model suiting BEX


----------

